
Show HN: Cheaper lightweight alternative to Typeform - cod3boy
https://www.toclient.com/
======
cod3boy
Hi - here is a quick demo
[https://demo.toclient.com/](https://demo.toclient.com/) Very early stage,
questions customizations in beta, can be used for customer Onboarding, lead
generation, requirement collection, possible to integrate on a current website
without much effort. Can you guys give it a try and send some feedback/feature
requests?

~~~
gingerlime
Would love a typeform alternative. I used to love Typeform but as of v2 (which
I think coincided with them raising VC money?) it became stagnant, heavy and
crappy. Plus they made some breaking changes without as little as a notice or
publishing some kind of changelog...

... had a quick look at the demo on my phone and it’s not what we need
however. We use typeform for other purposes, and also the chat-like interface
was an immediate turn off (again for our use case, I can imagine for client
prospecting maybe it’s different).

Best of luck! I genuinely want a better typeform out there and the sooner the
better :)

~~~
cod3boy
Noted! We didn't start out as a Typeform alternative. We just launched and had
a couple of hundred users, and many user requests were making us more and more
"Typeform" alternative. So I used the title. Anyway responding to your
question, we had a few people tell us they don't like chat-bot experience, so
we might give an option for the user to switch between chatbot and form
experience. Thank you for the feedback!

